# Pm1030v Won't Power Up.



## BellyUpFish (Dec 31, 2016)

So, I bought a 1030v back in June but have been moving, etc and just started getting it setup today.

Plugged it up and I'm not getting any signs of power at the machine.

Chased the power into the cabinet and I'm getting 120v at least to what looks like a relay to me.  Didn't chase it any further.

The on/off switch with amber power indicator isn't lit.

All fuses show continuity, so I assume they're good.

I've sent PM an email, but it's the New Years weekend, so they're understandably out of the office.

I checked the gear cover door and chuck cover just to see if they may be keeping it from getting power, but that doesn't seem like something that would stop all power from the unit?

Anyone have any ideas before PM has a chance to get with me?


----------



## tweinke (Dec 31, 2016)

Did you check the E-stop button, need to twist it to reset. When I got my PM727m the E-stop had to be reset.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 31, 2016)

Should have included that it powers down the entire machine so no power indicator illumination. Hope this helps!


----------



## BellyUpFish (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes, I've got it out, but have tried it every which direction. I guess I could try and bypass it, and see if that helps it get power.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 31, 2016)

Do not worry Matt seems to have an eye on his e-mail at the oddest times, don't ask me how I know.


----------



## BellyUpFish (Dec 31, 2016)

He's been great so far. I have no doubts he'll take care of me, just wanted to play with my new "toy" this weekend.


----------



## jclouden (Dec 31, 2016)

The gear cover has a bracket mounted on the bottom/rear that depresses a safety switch.  It is easy to put the cover on without depressing the switch completely.  You can find and press the switch manually to determine if the cover is not installed properly.

Jon


Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BellyUpFish (Dec 31, 2016)

Pretty sure the cover safety switch is engaged, but I'll check it again. Thank you.


----------



## BellyUpFish (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, I removed the gear cover bracket - the piece that slides into the switch -  and installed it in the switch off the cover, so it's definitely made up and still no amber power indicator.

Messed with the e-stop button some more and it's tried it both depressed and twisted out. Still nothing.

I can't find any wires that are broken or loose. I wondering if there is a bad/dead switch some where.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 1, 2017)

BellyUpFish said:


> Well, I removed the gear cover bracket - the piece that slides into the switch -  and installed it in the switch off the cover, so it's definitely made up and still no amber power indicator.
> 
> Messed with the e-stop button some more and it's tried it both depressed and twisted out. Still nothing.
> 
> I can't find any wires that are broken or loose. I wondering if there is a bad/dead switch some where.



I wouldn't put too much stock in the amber power indicator light. I replaced my switch bearing the same part number with this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251930587675?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and the light still doesn't illuminate. I don't believe the light option is wired into our machines. In fact, I think several momentary switches were used on this machine. My experience with China/Taiwanese machines, is that they use whatever is on hand and works.....let it fly.

I have no advice on your machine not powering up besides what others have said. Check all the safety interlocks, belt/gear cover, stupid chuck guard. On my machine, I have to push the green power button every time I want to turn the spindle on with the direction switch set to forward or reverse.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2017)

Did your machine come with a manual that has a wiring schematic? I don't see one on PM's website. If you have one and can post it here do so. If all the other suggestions have not worked it should not be too difficult to chase down with a multimeter.


----------



## BellyUpFish (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok, I'll look past the amber power indicator.

I'm getting no action on the LCD.  

I just tried the green power button on with direction knob set to forward, O and reverse. Still nothing.

I've tried the chuck guard up, down and midway. Nothing.

I'll wait on Matt. Maybe he's run across this before..


----------



## higgite (Jan 1, 2017)

Did you pull the fuses to check them? You can sometimes get "false positive" feedback through the rest of the circuit even with a blown fuse.

Tom


----------



## Ironken (Jan 1, 2017)

I would gladly scan and post a manual but, my unit did not come with one either.

Just for giggles, did you check continuity of the three safety interlock switches (belt cover, e-stop and chuck guard) when engaged and disengaged?


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 1, 2017)

As mentioned above, sounds like you've checked everything except the Chuck guard safety switch.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BellyUpFish (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, I spent some time chasing things today with a multimeter, wound up pulling the on/off switch apart just for giggles.

Kinda cycled the on and off sides of the switched and checked for voltage, everything looked fine.

Put it back together and it it worked.

So, who knows why but it's currently operating. 

I appreciate all the brain storming.

Don't pay attention to the outlets in the background, those are being wired today as well..


----------



## tweinke (Jan 1, 2017)

Good you found the resolution to your problem! Nothing worse then wanting to use something and having to wait for the answers or solution to a problem. Please post pics etc. of your machine setup and impressions because I for one am interested due to the fact I would like to purchase a machine in this size and price range.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 1, 2017)

tweinke said:


> Good you found the resolution to your problem! Nothing worse then wanting to use something and having to wait for the answers or solution to a problem. Please post pics etc. of your machine setup and impressions because I for one am interested due to the fact I would like to purchase a machine in this size and price range.



If you want the 1030v, verify with Matt that they are available. I believe that I got the last one a bit over a month ago. I was told thatit may be a few months til more come in.


----------



## tweinke (Jan 2, 2017)

Ironken said:


> If you want the 1030v, verify with Matt that they are available. I believe that I got the last one a bit over a month ago. I was told thatit may be a few months til more come in.



That's the one I'm thinking, but I have time to wait.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 9, 2017)

tweinke said:


> That's the one I'm thinking, but I have time to wait.



I was just trolling fleabay and seen that the 1030v is back in stock......wink,wink!


----------



## tweinke (Jan 9, 2017)

Due to budget constraints ( no cash ready to spend ) unfortunately the budget dept. says I have to wait. And you know what they say........ good things come to those who wait. I hate waiting!


----------



## Ironken (Jan 9, 2017)

I understand. My CFO is getting about a gut full of my purchases. She's been really good but, her patience is wearing thin. My argument is (feel free to use if applicable):
I'm not in a bar spending money and chasing skirts, you don't have to call or text my cell to hunt me down. To find me, you are just a half dozen steps from the shop. And I can build you cool s#!t!


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jan 9, 2017)

Ironken said:


> My argument is (feel free to use if applicable):
> I'm not in a bar spending money and chasing skirts, you don't have to call or text my cell to hunt me down. To find me, you are just a half dozen steps from the shop. And I can build you cool s#!t!


haha I use that same one . My variation is there are worse habits ...it's not gambling , drugs, sitting in a bar ...strangely it doesn't work too well.


----------



## abrace (Jan 10, 2017)

I need to try that with my wife.
..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironken (Jan 10, 2017)

Subwayrocket said:


> haha I use that same one . My variation is there are worse habits ...it's not gambling , drugs, sitting in a bar ...strangely it doesn't work too well.



Dammit Subway! You're doing it all wrong.....you gotta focus on the sell. Just hackin' on ya....lol


----------



## Ironken (Jan 10, 2017)

abrace said:


> I need to try that with my wife.
> ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Judging from the new Kubota in your avatar.....looks like you already did....with great success!


----------



## abrace (Jan 14, 2017)

Ironken said:


> Judging from the new Kubota in your avatar.....looks like you already did....with great success!



Believe it or not, that tractor is 10 years old. It looks so good because it used to live in the garage and the wife parked outside...hehehe.

That didn't last too long.

I bartered the parking space to build a shop in the backyard. Wife got her parking spot back, tractor lives in the shop now! Win win.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 14, 2017)

abrace said:


> Believe it or not, that tractor is 10 years old. It looks so good because it used to live in the garage and the wife parked outside...hehehe.
> 
> That didn't last too long.
> 
> I bartered the parking space to build a shop in the backyard. Wife got her parking spot back, tractor lives in the shop now! Win win.



That there was a slick move! My "wife bartering skills," are weak compared to yours. You Sir, are a pro.


----------

